# Rocky river carp?



## Fisherman123

Can anyone help me with fishing for carp out of the rocky river? i tryed corn but didnt get a thing. ive seen some monster carp during the summer and some caught this year but i havnt hooked one ever. i live closest to the emerald necklace marina but im not just going to stay there ill move somewhere else. but right now i only have my bike(im 16 ). any help would be appreciated! thanks for the help!


----------



## catfishnut

As a kid I spent many hours fishing the rocky river, I grew up in North Olmsted so that's a bit up stream from you!! But if you want to do a little peddling head up to cedar point rd. bridge alot of big carp hang out under it along the pillors. Also check out the lagoon about half a mile up stream on the right side of the road, the lagoon has huge old carp,huge gold fish, bass,crappie,bluegill and even a family of beavers. I've found that a sloppy hooked nightcrawler works great in these areas.......make sure you give those fat old carp enough time to suck up your worm. Don't be surprised if you hook a few nice smallmouth or warmouth also!! Smashed crawfish also work good since the rocky river is full of them, I'm sure it's a food source for them. Good luck......looking forward to seeing some of your carp pics on here soon!!


----------



## Fisherman123

awesome thanks for the info. ill be sure to post those pics for ya. i hope i catch a big one. if you see a kid with a rod bag and a green bike thats me. good luck everyone hope you do good on the water! oh and catfishnut ive biked to wallace before. i think i can bike to the lagoon


----------



## 1mecheng

As a kid - I grew up on the Rocky River - near the Emerald Necklace area. That area was great for carp and catfish (bullhead + channel cats).
I typically used nightcrawlers, cheese balls, dough balls, corn, or hot dog. I would either bobber fish with the leader long enough to get near the bottom, or I would tightline. Both methods were effective.
Further up in the park, I might try something with some scent (hot dog or cheese), fished near structure (tree roots, larger boulders, etc.).
Half the fun of carp fishing is trying out a bunch of different baits looking for the one that turns them on!
Good luck!
Dan


----------



## catfishnut

1mecheng said:


> As a kid - I grew up on the Rocky River - near the Emerald Necklace area. That area was great for carp and catfish (bullhead + channel cats).
> I typically used nightcrawlers, cheese balls, dough balls, corn, or hot dog. I would either bobber fish with the leader long enough to get near the bottom, or I would tightline. Both methods were effective.
> Further up in the park, I might try something with some scent (hot dog or cheese), fished near structure (tree roots, larger boulders, etc.).
> Half the fun of carp fishing is trying out a bunch of different baits looking for the one that turns them on!
> Good luck!
> Dan


Yep there was something special about growing up near the rocky river and being able to fish it as a kid, never knowing what the next hole held. I see you grew up in Rocky River , I grew up in North Olmsted so we mostlikely fished those same stretches of river. It's nice to know there's still kids enjoying the river and fishing at it's simple grass root level, nothing fancy just plain old fishing.


----------



## Fisherman123

yeah lol i love fishing i want to be out there everyday of the year. it doesnt matter if i get skunked its just peaceful when im fishing. catfishnut if you ever want to go fishing on the rocky or at edgewater with me just pm and ill give you my #. im hoping to go probally on thursday or friday, mabye even this weekend if i dont go fishing at my grandpas pond. ill fish where ever though if i get a ride. thanks 4 the help man!


----------



## Jyou10

hey guys, just wanted to say this thread has helped shed some light on where to fish. i recently moved to lakewood,ohio. and am not familiar with the rocky river at all. I am looking for great carp spots as well, that arent too far away. I am a big carp fisherman. love them. Also loved Cats as well.


----------



## Jyou10

1mecheng said:


> As a kid - I grew up on the Rocky River - near the Emerald Necklace area. That area was great for carp and catfish (bullhead + channel cats).
> I typically used nightcrawlers, cheese balls, dough balls, corn, or hot dog. I would either bobber fish with the leader long enough to get near the bottom, or I would tightline. Both methods were effective.
> Further up in the park, I might try something with some scent (hot dog or cheese), fished near structure (tree roots, larger boulders, etc.).
> Half the fun of carp fishing is trying out a bunch of different baits looking for the one that turns them on!
> Good luck!
> Dan



is the emerald necklace your talking about the marina in lakewood off cleveland metro park dr? where they can the park trails?


----------



## FISHIN216

Walk the river and sneak in front of a school and throw some corn...they will start feeding..light hook with just enough weight to anchor the corn (one piece works) they will eventually eat it...wear polarized so you can see your corn...obviously...set hook and enjoy

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## chromesteelhead

I get them when im jigging for smallies


----------



## chromesteelhead

the gar are even crazier to catch


----------



## tractor5561

im sorry did you say gar???? in the rocky!!??? i feel this is something i should have known. Ive been fishing in one spot this summer and alot of the fish, even bigger ones have nasty bite marks on them, with a perfect outline of what looks like a pike. maybe it was a gar??? i dont know, but now i want to get one!!


----------



## FISHIN216

There is ALOT in there in the spring....ive never seen them this late though...also those marks are probably from the heron....i watched one take a 14-15" smallie....i tried to scare it into dropping it but it had a real serious grip...fish was shaking like crazy too

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## carpist

catfishnut said:


> But if you want to do a little peddling head up to cedar point rd. bridge alot of big carp hang out under it along the pillors.


Old thread, I know, but I was passing through this spot last Friday and can confirm at least a dozen good-sized carp lurking here. Through the center arch there is a fallen tree, and mid-afternoon in the combined shade of the bridge and tree, they idle in this area. Looked like fish up to 10-12lb. Will take a rod next time I am passing through as the spot seems to be accessible from the adjacent picnic area.


----------

